# 34 years old - first cycle - HGH, TEST, EQUIPOISE - Advice please!



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi guys

not a bodybuilder, tend to train to train for strength and power. Used to play pro rugby league when I was 18/19. Many years out, then got big into my training and nutrition a few years ago (didn't want to be an old fat dad!) diet is clean, primal template for athletes Stylee... Surprised myself with some solid and steady gains over the last few years... Been doing a lot of functional training also.... Body shape changed also and I saw the benefits of a diet and training regime that maximizes natural testosterone levels (I believe).... Body hurts a wee bit tho I must admit!! So me and my sports masseur are good friends (lucky she is fit  )

anyway, never used steroids before but did a tonne of research (have a sports science degree and various qualifications in coaching and training) and decided it was something I wanted to do as I would like to maybe go back to playing social rugby in the future.

i have always been lean! When I was playing at u18 level my bf was under 5% and my union told me it was too low... I used to get hyperthermia fairly often!! It has always been tough gaining weight. Even during pro rugby league days I was never above 75kg!

The idea with the cycle is to see how my body reacts to the steroids and hgh... Your thoughts are appreciated!!!

here is my info:

34 years old

5 ft 9.5 inches tall

75kg

bfat.. Dunno around 12%??

Aim to eat 4000 calories per day (find this hardest due to primal diet... Usually get to 3500)

HGH Norditropin 5 iu/d (tapered up) for 6 months

Test e 250mg per week for 12 weeks

equipoise 300mg per week for (11 weeks- start week )

proviron 25 mg per day (weekends off)

anavar 50mg per day (weekends off)

PCT

clomed

novaldex


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry I should add my objectives are to maximize speed and power.... My natural playing style is explosive running .... Acceleration (think poor mans jason robinson!!) So I don't necessarily want weight as much as I do power and strength . Thanks


----------



## danp1uk (May 17, 2011)

Test it too low IMO. Up the EQ to maybe 500mg a week as its such a mild compound. I would love to be able to run pharma hgh! Ill just have to stick to my hygetropin for now.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Run test e at 500-600mg a week.

Anavar at 100mg ed for last 6 weeks

And you could do the proviron as well.

Not sure why u wud want to add eq in it first cycle. I would leave it simple for first cycle


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

The logic for the equipoise was from my doctor (my doctor is also on it... I live in SA so things are a bit different out here!) who saw that my body was feeling the strain of the heavy training. I also saw it increased red blood cells so i thought would counteract the potential anti cardio effects of the test...?

Also my logic for the low test was the fact I am fairly small/ lightweight? But you guys say more? And the benefits of equi to keep my body in good repair? Yay/nay?

By the way... This is an awesome community... Instant feedback. You guys rock!


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey Dan the norditropin pens are also cheap here in sa.... Plus the doctors are a bit different to uk dr's! Easy to get a script and the advice and care of great sports doctors (well I hope they are great)


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Ditch the proviron and anavar, you won't need either IMO.

Test and eq will see you right.

Use HCG on cycle, 1000ius once a week, will make recovery and pct much easier.

Keep and AI like arimidex on hamd incase you need it, I personally run it all the way through a cycle.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh I agree it makes sense. Just adding so many compound at first, might be good idea to see how u react to just test with an oral. Still will help!! I was super fit before my cycle and even at 500mg of test a week I'm out of breath walking up a hill. Anavar will make cardio harder from mad pumps so get 5-10g of taurine in a day to stop that


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

5 compounds for a first cycle? And where's the AI?

Scrub it.

Run 500mg of Test E, an AI and a decent PCT.

Add d-bol for a kicker at the beginning if you want to.

That's all you need to start out with.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> Oh I agree it makes sense. Just adding so many compound at first, might be good idea to see how u react to just test with an oral. Still will help!! I was super for before my cycle and even at 500mg of test a week I'm out of breath walking up a hill. Anavar will make cardio harder from mad pumps so get 5-10g of taurine in a day to stop that


 Should I just drop the anavar anyway? I don't need to tie up when running, and I am already on proviron so one less oral would maybe be better?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi mate welcome,

I understand what you want, you are going to have accept you will gain at least some size and weight using steriods that's not to say you can't train just for power etc but one doesn't exist with out the other to a greater or lesser extent based on specific training regimes.

Now the cycle I would forget the HGH you have to many compounds in there for the first time out, a

Testosterone base course is where you should start, allow your body to experiment with different compounds slowly one at a time to find what works and what doesn't.

I feel with the cycle you list as a first timer you will have issues and have to end up sacking the entire thing as you will have no experience with which to figure out what's causing them.

Basic course 5-600mg test e or cyp per wk 10-16wks (choose any number between the two)

Oral addition Tbol or anavar ED I would use these as something like dbol will add more mass to you.

HCG throughout cycle from wk2 1000iu p/wk

At 250mg your barely above natty test levels so you would be shutting down your HTPA and for very little benifit! This is why we say more.

You shouldn't have issues with cardio on test, those that do IMO is more from the new added mass there lugging around not a direct result of the test.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I love var personally. But it's up to you as cheese said cut it all down to basics to start. Well proviron will keep ur libido up while your on anavar. They work well together.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Ditch the proviron and anavar, you won't need either IMO.
> 
> Test and eq will see you right.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this. I am looking into hcg now. May I ask, do you not think the proviron will help keep more free testosterone available in my body?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Should I just drop the anavar anyway? I don't need to tie up when running, and I am already on proviron so one less oral would maybe be better?


I havent taken anavar but i do get pumps from Dbol and they are very annoying and can make cardio pretty unbearable.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh bugger AI I forgot

Adex 0.5 mg EOD to start with adjust as need be.

Pct standard affair 4 wks nolva/clomid


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Thanks for this. I am looking into hcg now. May I ask, do you not think the proviron will help keep more free testosterone available in my body?


Some people love it, I have never found it very effective for me.

So I would say no mate.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Hi mate welcome,
> 
> I understand what you want, you are going to have accept you will gain at least some size and weight using steriods that's not to say you can't train just for power etc but one doesn't exist with out the other to a greater or lesser extent based on specific training regimes.
> 
> ...


Champion...ok I hear what you are saying about the test not being sufficient and hence why am shutting down my testosterone for this reason... Gotcha.... I am already in week 1, so I assume I can up the test dose, and add the hcg in.

I am here to learn so please don't think I am ignoring good advice as I often see youngsters do... But my plan with the hgh was to get a general improvement in general body wear and tear... Keep as much of the gains that I get from the steroid cycle. My point being it was a long term lifestyle choice as well as a training choice. Not to say that I am not unhappy or prepared to leave the hgh until a later date if it's counter productive in the long run?

Thanks For the welcome mate... Appreciate the general sentiment on this forum.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> My point being it was a long term lifestyle choice as well as a training choice.


That swings it really.

To take it long term, you've got to be patient. Just like you've been patient in diet and training, you should be patient with AAS.

Dip your toe in the water to begin with and see wether or not you like the temperature.

You didn't start out deadlifting 500lbs. you started with lighter weight, learning good form so you didn't get injured. AAS are pretty much the same - work your way up to the bigger cycles with more compounds.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> That swings it really.
> 
> To take it long term, you've got to be patient. Just like you've been patient in diet and training, you should be patient with AAS.
> 
> ...


Great, thank you. I can see that is a basic trend in the advice streams from those In the know, so I will follow it. As you say, follows the principles of training. So your suggestion is test/equi up the dosage to 500mg each, drop the hgh and add the hcg?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> So your suggestion is test/equi up the dosage to 500mg each, drop the hgh and add the hcg?


HCG, I see as optional on a light cycle. Some will say it's a necessity, others will hold the same view.

But yes. Keep your first cycle as simple as possible. If your training and diet is spot on, you'll get the results.

Once you've got this one under your belt, you'll be familiar with the most important compound (Test - it'll be your base on just about every cycle) and will know what to expect from it. You can then afford to experiment a bit more.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

That is cool. Thanks guys. Am excited to see how this goes, and what sort of difference it's going to make to my training and recovery.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Overall you're looking for explosive speed and power with increased recovery thrown in...I would say equipoise is perfect for you, but it's recommended in high doses over longer term cycles. Seeing as your only 75 kgs though (and I'd imagine lean AND very fit @ 12% BF)..you could run it 500mgs or 600mgs a week and it would work well for you. As the name suggets it was used/designed for horses for the very reasons you want it for. As for anavar...I can't see the point of its use for you at all..not knocking it mind you as I've never used it, I have used EQ in my 2nd cycle and if it's proper stuff, it's a very useful AAS for your purposes. You'll have enough improved recovery from whatever test you use, add GH to that and it'll be like you're under 30 again.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

This is for the purpose of bodybuilding, but nevertheless very good info..courtesy of Aus

http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Elvis82 said:


> This is for the purpose of bodybuilding, but nevertheless very good info..courtesy of Aus
> 
> http://www.synthetek.com/growth-principles-for-beginners-by-big-a/


I dont like that advice the cycle advice is not a good idea to start on imo. If your wanting to be a pro bodybuilder yes, if not really not need for that much on a first cycle.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

I think my revision to my cycle will be

500 test e per week / 500 equi per week

Proviron 25mg Ed (too low?)

A suitable ai

Saw the link, thanks. Have been running a lot of 5x5 sessions, regularly working overloaded with assistance and negatives, that has produced big strength gains for me. Everything is about bench, deadlift and squat. No isolation - ever! Can't snatch or clean at the moment due to injured wrist, that's my only issue.

Now I will be doing a lot nor saq and track work in the run up to playing again.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Looks like a good cycle. A lot of compounds but your old enough to be responsible and have a good diet it seems.
> 
> Bit low on the dosages, as already stated. Var not really going to give you much strength at 50 mg a day and I don't see the point in having weekends off, as if your resting on weekends, food and AAS will make you grow. You grow when your resting.


It was suggested having the weekends off Orals, to give my kidneys a rest? You don't see that as a problem? Happy to up the dose I anavar, but think I may just take it For four weeks to kickstart some more strength gains... Then drop it when my running picks up so i don't get the mad pump and tie up??


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> I think my revision to my cycle will be
> 
> 500 test e per week / 500 equi per week
> 
> ...


Looks good but Prov at 50mg is better,i cannot see a problem,only benefit if you can run HgH SYNTH,or Peps amoungst this,as both help out with power and tendon strength.Ai at this dose should not be needed,i find Prov does all that is needed,but have some ready and if you nips feel a bit sensitive in any way wack it in.Or run 10 mg nolvadex Eod in case,


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> It was suggested having the weekends off Orals, to give my kidneys a rest? You don't see that as a problem? Happy to up the dose I anavar, but think I may just take it For four weeks to kickstart some more strength gains... Then drop it when my running picks up so i don't get the mad pump and tie up??


As chilisi says no point in resting off weekends,unless yoy never train weekend,then it won't matter much


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Looks good but Prov at 50mg is better,i cannot see a problem,only benefit if you can run HgH SYNTH,or Peps amoungst this,as both help out with power and tendon strength.Ai at this dose should not be needed,i find Prov does all that is needed,but have some ready and if you nips feel a bit sensitive in any way wack it in.Or run 10 mg nolvadex Eod in case,


I have been on norditropin for 10 days but the advice is that I should drop it so I can see the full effect of the Test/equi on my system. I hear this, but I had also expected improved tendon/ligament/joint health from the hgh- plus the idea that this may lead to longer term health and strength gains. Also I know that I have to cycle it for 3 months plus to see any proper benefit. That being said it does sound like a more sensible approach to do less rather than more on the first cycle?


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Also my doctor suggested proviron to keep more testosterone available in my system, the suggestion being it works particularly well with test for this reason?


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Cool thanks. I think whatever I do I need to try and drop an oral, and the consensus seems to be stick with anavar, so ill add the ai as advised aswell. I am also researching hcg, would you suggest it and what are the main benefits (there is a lot of talk of testicle enlargemen to combat skrinkage during and after aas cycles) but does it also aid recovery?


----------



## RockyD (Oct 8, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Cool thanks. I think whatever I do I need to try and drop an oral, and the consensus seems to be stick with anavar, so ill add the ai as advised aswell. I am also researching hcg, would you suggest it and what are the main benefits (there is a lot of talk of testicle enlargemen to combat skrinkage during and after aas cycles) but does it also aid recovery?


i would personally run the hcg 1000iu once a week, will combat shrinkage and help aid recovery.

listening to your background , i reckon you will get very good gains on 500test + whatever you decide, i would save the GH just for the reason your gains are likely to be great anyway just on 1st time AAS.

Save the GH for a bit further down the line.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Also my doctor suggested proviron to keep more testosterone available in my system, the suggestion being it works particularly well with test for this reason?


It does,well worth it mate...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> I've read this also and that what test it does free up, it's not worth it? Being a first cycle, you won't know if its working or not.
> 
> But like I said, if you want strength and power to kick start your cycle. Anavar or winstrol would be a good choice.


Old school baby!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Well at 50mg a day it works for me,i only use 200 ethanate/100 equipoise and peps with it mostly(as a part of genuine needs for TrT),benching 190k on it and 160k x 2 as part of massive Biglbs drop set,last week training with BB41989,as part of our session,so i dissagree.
> 
> I know many on here do not agree,including Mars,however i am on it now,i can only report what it is doing.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Also my doctor suggested proviron to keep more testosterone available in my system, the suggestion being it works particularly well with test for this reason?
> 
> Amazing a Doc who uses Prov/Gear recommends it too,i have always used it ,for no other reason than it works.You use less Test for similar results,that is from real world experiance of it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

proviron just lowers SHBG to give you more free testosterone, tho at AAS dosages i dont think testosterone is going to be a problem , afaik its used more for libido issues-being a DHT compound, SHBG is driven down by testosterone anyway.

from the first page you quoted re eq >



> I also saw it increased red blood cells so i thought would counteract the potential anti cardio effects of the test...?


increasing red blood cells is something you dont want and occurs to various degrees depending on what steroid is used.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


> That's all you're using?!?!?! How big are you?? Would you need to run the proviron long or need to allow it build up..I've never taken any notice of it, it sounds interesting this!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

biglbs said:


> only using 200 enth ,100 eq +peps -what TRT doctor are you seeing ?  , with all that you are way above any TRT dosage protocol , so are at a supraphysiological levels anyway , that said i cant see the proviron hurting much so even if its working on a psychological level it dont matter (cept to your wallet)


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Looking at your avi comment hmmmmmm,but anyhow,it does not need much of a build up,i find for me it works,i used to take plenty of gear 25 plus years ago until 8 years ago on /off.All i can say is try it,i am a strength trainer,not a BB i lift heavy and the op is after explosive strength gain,as far as i can see.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> my doc handles a lot of the pro rugby guys in our part of SA (rugby is the no.1 sport here), cyclists and body builders, literally his waiting room is full of athletes all day! He advised proviron because of freeing up more test, but also said it is good thing to take generally on a cycle (gave the impression it would make me feel good- will push him for more detail when I see him for pinning tomorrow)
> 
> having said that I am keen to be in the knowledge seat, and don't want to accept his advice blindly.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

pugster said:


> It says AS A PART OF TRT,,,,,,The doc actualy palmed me off with testogel'i hate the stuff,so i use aas 4/6 weeks on,then the friggin gel as long as i can stand it,then back on My wallet prefers damage these days to my body,i am 49 and not had an easy life:lol:
> 
> As i said interesting how a Doc who uses AAs suggested it for those reasons a?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> Sounds well qualified to listen to,rather than random people of a forum,that you have never met,but hay,i understand,second opinions/knowlege is power right?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

pugster said:


> Sorry i forgot to put that is every 10 days,not weekly!


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Yes power and explosive strength are the object. Flexibility, range of motion, speed are key for my position/style of play. Plus decent endurance... Lol, feels like I am asking for too much!
> 
> A key aspect for me is the recovery factor using AAS. My body does feel like it is taking a battering with the heavy training and functional training.... I unfortunately tweaked my wrist in the first few days, but have had doc cortisone it and its recovering fast. Tomorrow is my 2nd weeks pins and I am upping the test to 500 (from 250) and starting equipoise at 600. Will I start to see the recovery benefits of the test in the next few weeks? Have been on the norditropin for 10 days, and understand that's a slow burner....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

biglbs said:


> true, tho afaik AAS use in sport is still illegal in most countries, and for a doc to use them for performance enhancement goes against a proper doctors ethical code (at least in the UK) , regardless of this all doctors are a law unto themselves- picking and choosing what they want to do in some areas.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> The truth lies some where I between all I imagine! Docs may often be working off data they receive from studies released or doctors conventions (probably sponsored by a pharmeucitical conglomerate)... These can often be flawed... I have seen that with much of the nutritional advice that our governments dish out, most of it is based on two separate studies from years ago, despite the fact that most other studies contradict the conclusions.... And the fact that there are empirical examples everywhere also contradicting these conclusions. My point is, feedback from those who are experienced can be useful iand moreover illuminating on these subjects- for which testing and studies can be flawed....


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

pugster said:


> Be nice to find a Uk one like Op's


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

biglbs said:


> mmm , not for me, i dont like the idea of my doc killing me with the drugs he's prescribing thru lack of knowledge , he supposed to be the level headed one  , could be worse i suppose- he could have said 1g test+1g tren a week with 200mg prop kicker for 2 weeks for a starter course


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

pugster said:


> Are you suggesting its part of a dr's code (are we talking about the Hippocratic oath here?) to not allow people to 'cheat' in sport? I know it would be impossible to get a dr like this in the UK! I am actually returning to live in the uk soon, what are my options in terms of using dr's there... Will they advise / assist on my cycles? For instance I am in my dr's office every Monday discussing my nutrition, training and recovery as well as my cycle generally, he then pins me and bids me on my way.... No chance of this in the uk I guess?


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> lol ...no... you will tell your GP of your AAS use , he will then give you a lecture and mark on your record as an abuser of AAS , you will then be told politely to stop wasting his time. , the only doctors that do what you are asking in the UK are ones that got there qualifications free with a box of weetabix and are not registered with the GMC


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah that's what I thought!! Have been spoilt living in SA for so long.... But I know the score in the UK, ask for a opiate painkiller instead of paracetamol and you'll get registered as a drug offender! Guess ill be off to turkey and Egypt to stock up every so often!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

ExplosiveSpeed said:


> This may be the response,or perhaps stay


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Gotcha


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Yes,hand on heart.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Nope, wasnt being sarcastic on this occasion. That's a pretty big bench for someone using very little AAS...fair play dude!! You've yer groundwork well and truly done tho.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/171147-big-lbs-onward.html
> 
> Thanks buddy,means a lot,i started lifting at 15,plan by year end is 200k bench i think i will too.As said not a BB but a fat cvnt,have above journal all welcome,Banter all good,training posts marked:rockon:When i remember to put them in lol
> 
> Very sorry Op for Hijack i am gone....


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Havnt read the whole thread but i am 1 for small doses! 200mg norma hellas deca and 250mg british organon sust and i deadlifted 300kg! Smaller doses dont make you feel like sh1t and the gains are awesome...


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Havnt read the whole thread but i am 1 for small doses! 200mg norma hellas deca and 250mg british organon sust and i deadlifted 300kg! Smaller doses dont make you feel like sh1t and the gains are awesome...


Smaller doses are always good if you can get away with it, some people need more though.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Dezw said:


> Smaller doses are always good if you can get away with it, some people need more though.


True,but as long as you are in positive nitrogen balance,your on route..


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Hijack away, no worries. Earlier posters suggested I should load 500mg test and 600mg equi. I only loaded 250mg test in week 1... Your opinions?


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes that's what I thought (and hoped), after being very anti steroids for years (grew up in the Ben Johnson era), I am now clucking for the 2nd weeks pin- already the psychological boost has added sick gains to my lifts... And that's before the stuff has even kicked in! Nice.


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

chilisi said:


> If you would have added var at day 1, you would have been experiencing real gains by now


I did... At 50mg per day... Was on it for 3 days, went in to the gym and added 15kg to my bench 5rm... Felt like i couod have done more. It was insane. The very next day I sprained my wrist... But should be back on bench and deadlift, if not this week then maybe next when the test kicks in!!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

As long as your strength is going up,at a constant pace,i would not rush to up test,as chilisi says keep var in ,use prov as i suggest,then consider doubling var,whilst tweeking with Hcg every 5 days mid course(or 4 weeks in),you will be amazed at this strength phase.The theory is not to shut you down too much(yes i know some say it does)this i have done.in years gone.Then i would jump test to 500mg/week and change oral to hallotestin(if still available,or consider Anapolon)for massive power.Remember you must do plenty of high reps too though,as it will be insert pulling hell.....they cannot keep up see,,,,,this is why i suggest Peps/Gh combo too,it helps tendon inserts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> In 3 days you added 15kg to your bench?


Probably a natural progression of technique and mind power,my bench fluctuates on my mood by 20k!


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

chilisi said:


> In 3 days you added 15kg to your bench?


i know it sounds retarded. Let me stress I am an experienced lifter and performance coach. I had been working on assisted negatives and other plateau busting methods like dynamic activity sessions, but this was more than that. It was straight after my first test injection, 4th day of anavarand 4th day of hgh.... So only thing I could put it down to was a combo of some neuro muscular busting methods and a psychological edge from the stuff I am on.... Either way I was super stoked ... And full of myself all week! Lol


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Fvck me, I'd be in a mood if I dropped 20k !


Same here! I ain't giving that 15kg back to nobody not never...!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Fvck me, I'd be in a mood if I dropped 20k !


The way i look at it,is your body adapts constantly,your mind adapts without warning in a split second,i have leg pressed 1450lbs X 12 REPSone week ,the next warming up felt heavy,so my mind let me down at just 1300lb!

There is such a strong mind/muscle connection ImO


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Probably a natural progression of technique and mind power,my bench fluctuates on my mood by 20k!


Agreed, let us not forget body and mind can do some pretty incredible **** without AAS


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

AND WE ONLY USE 10%,IT IS AMAZING...caps sh1t!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

biglbs said:


> AND WE ONLY USE 10%,IT IS AMAZING...caps sh1t!


See how i used 1% right there?


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> See how i used 1% right there?
> View attachment 99831


I see what you did.

Learning in all respects... Fvck yeah!


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed (Nov 3, 2012)

biglbs said:


> The way i look at it,is your body adapts constantly,your mind adapts without warning in a split second,i have leg pressed 1450lbs X 12 REPSone week ,the next warming up felt heavy,so my mind let me down at just 1300lb!
> 
> There is such a strong mind/muscle connection ImO


Without doubt, I believe that of course.,, I try to shrink the weights in my mind so they are 10's instead of 20's.... It just never worked this well before.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Think ill be flexing my mind as well, from now on


I used to do a bit of street fighting,for money,the only time i lost,i doubted just slightly that i would win,did not even think i would lose,,,,,result,i lost.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Yeah very true. Mind over matter.
> 
> How bad would a loss be street fighting? Knock out, give up?


Erm it fookin hurt,,,,,,and cannot remember the last few blows,though apparently i broke his jaw as i fell forward,with my head lol

Only one i ever lost,,,,secret is to HATE,after that it is all gravy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Rather you than me!? I've seen a few fights on you tube and have read Lenny Mcleans book, but that's as far as ill be getting to it!


Or me ever again mate,i gave up 17 years ago,i now love life and would not ever want to hurt anyone or be hurt ever again!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Sounds like a plan!
> 
> I've used mind over matter a few times, in certain aspects of my life. Will start to put it into practice under the bar.


I must be gettin paranoid,i thought you was kiddin,Pma is so important in life,HE CAN WHO THINKS HE CAN!,my Dad started me with "There is always a way",from then i have always seen good in everything.I look for reasons to do,never reasons i cannot.If something is in my way, I move it.

As a famous BB once said "If you hang around with low foreheads,then you must expect to become one".

Top power lifters will visulise the bar going up,then confirm it by the lift.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I've a newfound respect for ye...Chilisi and Biglbs, not that I'd none before mind!! But PMA...what can ya say? Confidence in the gym is the difference between a savage w'out and a step backwards w'out. I've read Lenny McClean and a few more and I understand the mind frame (different times and my old man was like these guys) but don't want any of it either thanks Chilisi...but as for you not wanting to ever hurt anyone again Biglbs...Biglbs, Bigheart. More power to you sir.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> I've a newfound respect for ye...Chilisi and Biglbs, not that I'd none before mind!! But PMA...what can ya say? Confidence in the gym is the difference between a savage w'out and a step backwards w'out. I've read Lenny McClean and a few more and I understand the mind frame (different times and my old man was like these guys) but don't want any of it either thanks Chilisi...but as for you not wanting to ever hurt anyone again Biglbs...Biglbs, Bigheart. More power to you sir.


Thank you,very kind words my freind.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

chilisi said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> It's funny how I've used my mind a lot of times to take my body places I'd never thought possible, but haven't used this approach much in the gym. Maybe that's why I've never been all that strong


You know that is right,i bet with new confidence and visulization it will happen,i look forward to hearing how much difference it makes,you got a journal mate?


----------



## DEADLY (Nov 4, 2013)

Dezw said:


> Ditch the proviron and anavar, you won't need either IMO.
> 
> Test and eq will see you right.
> 
> ...


LOL ! 1000 ius a week ? or a year ? hahaha


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

DEADLY said:


> LOL ! 1000 ius a week ? or a year ? hahaha


2 year bump!

What's wrong with 1000iu of HCG a week?


----------

